# Thoroughbreds



## kacyponygirl (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you think about thoroughbred horses? What experiences have you had with them? What have you heard about them? Would you want one yourself? Just curious to hear what you guys have to say.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a TB! I love them! Our barn is about 80% TB. Not all TBs are hot and wired all the time, Joe is actually really lazy, but the thing with him is when he feels good nothing tires him out! They are a very athletic breed can be used in any discipline- jumping, eventing, dressage, barrel race, english/western pleasure, polo, racing, etc... Some may say they are a crazy breed, but personally i love TBs, my fave breed!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm. Personally, I steer clear of thoroughbreds. Now just so everyone know I’m not bashing the breed, these are my personal opnions and experiences, and yes I have known a few really great thoroughbreds, but they are not for me. The main reason is that due to breeding for speed and sacrificing other traits, such as temperament and certain conformation traits, they can have soundness/temperament issues more commonly than a lot of other breeds. Thoroughbreds that have raced are broken in and asked to run at full speed on bones that haven’t knit properly yet and muscles that are still developing, not to mention their mental immaturity for such demanding work. A young horse often doesn’t know when it is tired or under too much pressure, and will simply keep going until it causes itself damage. Because of this, many ex-racehorses will have soundness issues, fear issues, trust issues, or any number of other problems. 

I have also found thoroughbreds to be extremely injury prone… I know that is a generalisation, and there are always exceptions. But one thoroughbred I know flipped over and broke his wither, got stuck in a fence, ripped his leg open… Another reared over its yard when playing and broke its pelvis, and too many to mention are always lame, in fences, etc. The hardiness has been bred out of them. They often have problem feet, being weak and brittle and often requiring shoes. A lot of them are super high maintenance, needing more feed than other breeds to maintain a healthy weight.

So personally, I will never buy a thoroughbred. I prefer the hardier breeds, Arabs, ASH, Quarter horses, ponies etc. But there are definitely good thoroughbreds out there, and many bad ones. Thoroughbreds are exactly what some people want, and I’m glad that they match each other so well, but I’ll stick with my low maintenance horses :]


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have two. One is Renaissance, 28 y/o gelding. He was raced until he was 7. My dad bought him for my best friend when he was 18, and when she could no longer afford him a few years back I took him in. She rides him now and then when she can.

Then the other, Cheyenne, was my first horse, and he's my horsey soul mate  He's 18 this year and still going great, I'm back into showing him now. I forgot how much I LOVE riding him (didn't ride much for a few years and had young horses to work with when I did). I could NEVER replace him, he is just the perfect horse for me 

I don't think I'll have another TB though. I much prefer horses in the 13.2-14.1h range, and TBs are taller than that


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE TB's! But I have to admit, I have only recently become obsessed, because of my first horse, Jubilee - a TB mare. I got her a year and half ago. I love them because they have so much spirit and determination, not to mention beauty. So brave and so athletic. Jubilee is also very laid-back and the epitome of sweetness (I know that is very biased and not all TB's are like that). I think TB's are a more sensitive breed because of their build, so sometimes they can be hard keepers. Also, many TB's find themselves at competitive, show-jumping or dressage barns. They are a common breed used for these disciplines. And since show-jumping, etc is more high-energy and might I say, "dangerous" discipline, the horse itself will of course be prone to more possible injury. That's just my bit. But yes, I love TB's. I think they are great riding partners with hearts of gold. I would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Both my horses are TB and I love them very much. They are extremely athletic and loyal and really bond to their owners. My horses are opposites of the spectrum, my mare is unraced, slow, grumpy, "stocky", and short. My gelding an ottb, very friendly, loyal, and lean. I could rant about how much I love my horses for hours (you can go to my barn and look at them if you want), but there are some negatives I can point out as well.

* Most OTTB aren't taught the greatest ground manners and can be somewhat pushy. 
* Many are mistreated, some are very headshy and many hate having their ears touched. 
* The cues for race horse are different and may take a while to train out.
* Leg problems tend to occure from too much too soon.
* They aren't known to have the best feet.
* Most are high energy horses, many need to be ridden daily.
* Most are heavy on the forehand and all are build downhill (like QHs)
* Many are hard keepers and require extra supplements to keep weight on.
* Many will not grow a sufficient winter coat and will require a blanket (they are also known to be thin-skinned anyway) 

That being said I think they are great horses and if you can find one that bonds to you they can be great horses and they can keep in pretty hard work well into their 20's (they tend to mature pretty late)


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

I own a TB. He is a 10 year old TB Gelding. I love him to death!! He has been a great horse for me. However, I do agree that you need to be careful in picking a TB. They can have injuries of off the track and may have some confirmation faults that lead to injury and lameness. My horse has bad arthritis and I have struggled to keep him sound. He is not sound right now and I don't know if he will be able to continue to be able to do what I want to do. That breaks my heart because he loves to jump. It is really hard to see him struggling just to trot. However, overall, I think that TBs are great horses but just like any breed, you need to do you research and be sure you are truely ready for that breed of horse before buying. Also, there are exceptions in every breed. Not all TBs are highstrung (My horse is a little but not nearly as high strung as some).


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a tb mare,chestnut 4yo,petite 16hh
My first horse.
She doesnt like to be groomed or washed.
She is very jumpy and spooks easily but getting better.
Never raced but has been tried.
Has bad feet so has to always be shod.
Can be unpredictable.
Can be extremely lazy when we work,then can canter around the yard
when she wants to lol
But she is really sweet,follow you around and will be cuddled and kissed all day.
Cant comment too much about the breed as she is my first,but i will never sell her.Love her to death.
she was highly strung when i got her but is more chilled these days.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Hmmm. Personally, I steer clear of thoroughbreds. Now just so everyone know I’m not bashing the breed, these are my personal opnions and experiences, and yes I have known a few really great thoroughbreds, but they are not for me. The main reason is that due to breeding for speed and sacrificing other traits, such as temperament and certain conformation traits, they can have soundness/temperament issues more commonly than a lot of other breeds. Thoroughbreds that have raced are broken in and asked to run at full speed on bones that haven’t knit properly yet and muscles that are still developing, not to mention their mental immaturity for such demanding work. A young horse often doesn’t know when it is tired or under too much pressure, and will simply keep going until it causes itself damage. Because of this, many ex-racehorses will have soundness issues, fear issues, trust issues, or any number of other problems.
> 
> I have also found thoroughbreds to be extremely injury prone… I know that is a generalisation, and there are always exceptions. But one thoroughbred I know flipped over and broke his wither, got stuck in a fence, ripped his leg open… Another reared over its yard when playing and broke its pelvis, and too many to mention are always lame, in fences, etc. The hardiness has been bred out of them. They often have problem feet, being weak and brittle and often requiring shoes. A lot of them are super high maintenance, needing more feed than other breeds to maintain a healthy weight.
> 
> So personally, I will never buy a thoroughbred. I prefer the hardier breeds, Arabs, ASH, Quarter horses, ponies etc. But there are definitely good thoroughbreds out there, and many bad ones. Thoroughbreds are exactly what some people want, and I’m glad that they match each other so well, but I’ll stick with my low maintenance horses :]


I agree with this. There are some VERY beautiful thoughbreds out there, but I dont care for their build overall, along with their personalties. I have known Thoughbreds personally and ridden them. They are just not my "cup of tea." I think I will stay with the Curlies lol


----------



## kacyponygirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for your replies guys. If you have anything else to say about thoroughbreds, keep going, I'm listening. I like hearing peoples opinions.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I love Thoroughbreds. I think they have huge hearts, but along with Standardbreds, I think TBs are too easily mistrained. Along with what others have said, many American bred Thoroughbreds have soundness problems. My former mare was a TB and was a bit different, she was a sprinter, so she was smaller and a bit more stocky, with more bone, and she was never lame a day I owned her. I also think that Irish and Australian TBs are better conformed and have better bone, so if I ever do get a TB again, I will probably look for one bred outside the US. 

Other than that, I really do love the breed. I think they have big hearts and are extremely athletic and talented.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I love them and have trained a lot of them and have one currently. Ive noticed that with TB's once they trust you they are typically a one person horse but will walk thru fire for you and are very loyal. I agree with what everybody says about the easily mistreated thing. But not all TB's are hot and most of them even if they are hot headed most of them you can channel that energy into a productive state. They seem to like having a job and really try to please their person.


----------



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think TBs are great horses, if your planning on competing in eventing...I think TBs are great horses but they definately have their faults. Some TBs are very hotheaded and very excitably and easily spooked. Im saying that their are alot of Tbs like this not that everyhorse is like this. Also, they are fast. This isn't actually a bad thing all the time but you don't want them to take off with you. Their are many bad rumors about TBs that are true, but exaggerated. Like the hot headed rumor. They are a bit like this but not completely. Those are just my opinions, but I LOVE my Tb to death!!!!!! They are very lovable and comical horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> I love them and have trained a lot of them and have one currently. Ive noticed that with TB's once they trust you they are typically a one person horse but will walk thru fire for you and are very loyal. I agree with what everybody says about the easily mistreated thing. But not all TB's are hot and most of them even if they are hot headed most of them you can channel that energy into a productive state. They seem to like having a job and really try to please their person.


That is sooo true!! Joe is completely a one person horse, if someone else even tries to come near him like touch him or w/e he will snort at them, he has to smell you first then he is fine, but not with me. TBs are very loyal horses, i have to say out of all the horses i have riden adn taken care of (warmbloods, arabs, QHs..) i have found the TB to be more loyal after several times of work. I think people misunderstsand TBs, but it is their loss and my gain:wink:. Joe has never been lame only when he threw a front shoe because the shoer didnt shoe him when i asked him to.... A lot of people cross bred with TBs for their agility and speed. I think TBs are more like puppy dogs, if they could they would sit in your lap (at least that is how Joe is!:lol.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think TBs are more like puppy dogs, if they could they would sit in your lap (at least that is how Joe is!:lol.[/quote]

haha mine tries! lol whenever i would sit in his paddock or in his stall he would come put his head in my lap. Or when i take him out to his paddock after i work him and rinse him off he always rolls right at my feet lol i usually dont even have time to move haha but he trusts me and lets me go sit on him and everything. 

Mine has only been lame whenever he doesnt have shoes on and has to work in hard ground but that was bc his old owners didnt take care of his feet. As long as he has front shoes on i have never had a problem with him what so ever and i've never had any lameness issues with any of my other TB's. 

But ive worked with all kinds of horses and TB's are my all time favorite. I love warmbloods but i personally dont like them as much as TB's unless they are a TB cross. Warmbloods, (most of them) tend to be a little more boring and i dont know about you guys but all the TB's i've met tend to have the most personality ive ever seen in horses and that's what i love about them and like that they contribute to the wb's whenver they are crossed.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

See i'm the opposite! From my experience thoroughbreds are the more boring breed, and don't seem to be as smart. For me the Arab has the most personality, and Stock horses/Stock type breeds seem to be the smartest. I gotta say, most of the thoroughbreds I know are kind of dunderheads... lol they are quite dopey. I agree they are only hot when treated the wrong way.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> See i'm the opposite! From my experience thoroughbreds are the more boring breed, and don't seem to be as smart. For me the Arab has the most personality, and Stock horses/Stock type breeds seem to be the smartest. I gotta say, most of the thoroughbreds I know are kind of dunderheads... lol they are quite dopey. I agree they are only hot when treated the wrong way.


We are definitely opposites. I really don't really like Arabians, I'm not even sure why (well, I am)... I'm also not a huge fan of stock horses, though I did love my old pony, I wouldn't get another one. I do however prefer warmbloods to thoroughbreds.

Personally if you are worried about a TB being overly energetic you can get one that was never on the track.
Blazing Colours Farm
This one for example, breeds for color (though their stock is good enough to do it)


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> See i'm the opposite! From my experience thoroughbreds are the more boring breed, and don't seem to be as smart. For me the Arab has the most personality, and Stock horses/Stock type breeds seem to be the smartest. I gotta say, most of the thoroughbreds I know are kind of dunderheads... lol they are quite dopey. I agree they are only hot when treated the wrong way.


 
Once again, I agree with you! lol I think that Arabs do have alot of personality (my mare is half arab, half curly, so she has SOOO much personality, I could never describe it) I have known some stock horses that are complete dorks. My friend has a Thoughbred gelding that took a real special hand and lots of years of training to bring him around to actually being ridable safetly. The Thoughbreds that I have met dont seem to have the greatest personalities. I dont want to stereotype a breed though....


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree that Arabs have very noticeable personalities, but at the same time I disagree when you say TBs aren't as smart as other breeds. Many of the TBs I've met have been incredibly smart and learn very quickly once they understand what you're asking. I think that most Thoroughbreds are so ready to please that if you ask them for something the wrong way, they will think that it is the correct way, then you're left with the task of correcting their ideas. Which is why I pointed out earlier that TBs are extremely easy to mistrain if you're not confident in what you're doing.


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a personal preference really.

I luff Thoroughbred's to no end.
I have had several bad expereriences with them, but I still luff them. lol
My old horse Frost [TB] was off the track and had so many old injuries it took both hands to count them and then some toes. haa. 
But he was an awesome horse, he knew his job and he would take care of you until the end. He had loads of personality. 
He could sometimes be a time bomb, but he was never "out of control". If you rode him correctly you could always get him back, sometimes it just took a little longer than other times.

Nia, who is also off the track, is one of the soundest horses I have ever met. She goes barefoot for almost 5 months out of the year and only needs shoes on the front for when she's really working. She also just goes in a regular hunter d-snaffle, whereas Frost went in a double twist, copper mouth, full cheek snaffle thing... lol
The only problem this horse has ever had was an abcess in her right hind.
Her termpermant is on the higher side, but it's nothing extreme.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I agree that Arabs have very noticeable personalities, but at the same time I disagree when you say TBs aren't as smart as other breeds. Many of the TBs I've met have been incredibly smart and learn very quickly once they understand what you're asking. I think that most Thoroughbreds are so ready to please that if you ask them for something the wrong way, they will think that it is the correct way, then you're left with the task of correcting their ideas. Which is why I pointed out earlier that TBs are extremely easy to mistrain if you're not confident in what you're doing.


I definitely agree with the fact they are very easy to mistrain... I think the problem, around here at least, is that so many begginers and first time horse owers buy an OTT, because they are cheap. Of course this results in horrible horse/rider combinations, and tons of work from instructors/friends to make sure they can ride safely or find a more suitable horse. A thoroughbred that has never raced OR has been successfully retrained by an experienced rider may be fine for these new horse people, but an OTT is hardly ever the right match! This also contributes to the bad rep that thoroughbreds get from a lot of people. 

They are very well suited to most jobs they are used for, i.e. eventing/showjumping etc. But I often find that when asked to do somehtign such as sporting or mounted games/fast events they tend to either get super uncoordinated, or go off the deep end. (note, I know there are thoroughbreds out there who do extremely well at these disciplines, just talking about a large percentage.) I find they are not as much of an 'allrounder' breed as a lot of others. But there are always exceptions, my arab most people don't believe is pure, he is up there with the stock horses in cow and speed events.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree that it is a total preference on breeds. Like I dont really like Arabs all that much (too small i dont like little horses like QH and arabs) and would never own one or even a cross. The arabs i have been around are psychotic and have way too much energy than one would want to deal with unless you were an endurance rider. What I find funny is that most of the QHs, arabians, or most of the western horses at my schools equestrian team are extremely head shy, they freak out when i am trying to put their blankets on, and are skittish and they have no personalities or have ill manners. But the big TBs/warmbloods are the opposite. They neigh for me, check my pockets for treats, etc... and they usually are not scared of things but rather they just want to go out and play. I see more personality from them than the QH/arabs. TBs are extremely smart animals, Joe is by far the smartest horse I know. TBs are the most versitille horse i know i have seen them used in every discipline western, english. I know of a lot of people who have used TBs for trail, mounted police and even for disabled children therapy. It just really depends on the horse you have and what type of training they have. You CANT blame a horse, only the rider/trainer/owner. Yes some horses are just completely psycho on their own. I will always love TBs and want to own one. Anywho we all have our own reasons to why we like this breed or not, but the main thing is we all Love our horses!:wink:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Like I dont really like Arabs all that much (too small i dont like little horses like QH and arabs) and would never own one or even a cross. The arabs i have been around are psychotic and have way too much energy than one would want to deal with unless you were an endurance rider. What I find funny is that most of the QHs, arabians, or most of the western horses at my schools equestrian team are extremely head shy, they freak out when i am trying to put their blankets on, and are skittish and they have no personalities or have ill manners. But the big TBs/warmbloods are the opposite.


I also think arabs are another misunderstood breed. They, just like thoroughbreds, need a specific type of handling/training. Once you get through to them, they are very quick to bond with you and are often one-person horses. Personally, the more energy a horse has the better for me. It makes riding and training interesting and means you ahve to find ways to keep them occupied, and if you do this successfully it strengthens the bond you can have with your horse. there is a tendency for arabs to be headshy, I'm not sure why... But it is easily fixed by patient handling. We fixed my boy easy enough. I agree thoroughbreds are often easier to handle on the ground, a lot calmer. But to me this doesn't translate into personality. I find the more spirited horses have the greater personality. Ill manners is a product of training/handling techniques, NOT the breed. And as always, there are super horses that break everyones pre-concieved ideas of any breed, and there are the opposites of any breed.

P.S. I'm actually really enjoying this conversation, and kudos to everyone for not breed-bashing :]


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

^ very true! Arent Arabians one of the horses originally bred to make up a TB? Altho there is one arab that I am sorta kinda in love with, shes a real cutie and isnt crazy. There is a book I am reading its based on true stories about abused/neglected horses and children who are poor/abused etc who come to the ranch to be "healed" and what really strikes me is about 85% of the horses that come into the ranch are Arabians who were mistreated or abused or neglected/starved and they came from big breeding farms. It was really sad. Altho I am very partial to my TBs I love any horse and if i had enough money I would take in all types of horses regardless of breed. Also I think that often times horses wont reveal their personalities until they have been with one person for sometime, when i first got Joe I swear he was as boring as you could think but after a few months of me bonding with him he turned a new leaf. I mean this horse just oozes personality! So I think some horses need more time to warm up to you. Maybe the TBs you dealt with are more like this. I think possibly those that were once racehorses have a harder time because when they are young they are just thrust into training and probably got no bonding/ love from their caretakers which can cause a horse to be shy i would think. I have no idea if this makes sense! :mrgreen:


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to put my 2 cents in here, or maybe like $100 worth. lol this will be kinda long. 1st off I grew up in a family that had 12 breeding mares APHA so every sping I had 12 babys to play with !! I loved them all!! So I grew up loving stocky QH types. Then 20 years later my mom got back into horses and bought an OTTB 5 years old. He was in such bad condition that no one new why she bought him except to save his life. But 1 year later you could see them at all the local shows (H/J) now he was only 15.1 hands but such a great disposition and gave everything he had!! 5 years later I decided I wanted to get back into horses so I went shopping... looked at tons of QH really nice ones, but none quit matched me. Then my moms barn owner said she was selling this TB and told my mom I should try him. My mom had known this horse for 5 years and she said absolutly not!! She said this horse is way to much for my daughter who has not ridden in so many years!! (I was 32 years old at this time,lol)
Well anyways I tried him out. Me and him fell in love instantly!! Now he is everything that no one would like, he had a bad hock injury that was healing but was so swollen, he had the worst sway back (he has a very long back) You would have thought he was a 30 breeding mare. He is only 15.3 huge barrel!!! When I say huge I mean 17 hand Warmblood type barrel (per my trainers word when she 1st got on him) I am short. lol He has a roman nose, a plain bay, no chrome what so ever, but when you put him under saddle and see him move now!! He is a beauty!! So I bought him (for very cheap) I was very scared that once he felt better ahter his hock healed that he would be a very hot TB, but this was not the case. He was the best thing for this beginner older rider!! He is 17 now and we will be showing this summer in the H/J ring and with all his conformation flaws there is nothing he wouldn't do to please me! He is in my pocket 100% has tons of go!! He also has ton's of personality!!! He is the favorite at every barn we go to!! I have had many people ask me what breed he is. The best was when someone thought he was a morgan/draft!! lol 
OK so enough rambling about my boy, but what I do see very often is OTTB that are very hot, but keep in mind what is being feed to them, also they do not get to bond with people in most cases, I board at a place that gets alot of OTTB for rest and relaxtion of to recup while healing and believe me these horses don't even know what a carrot is! They have never had someone just come up to there stalls to say hi and give them a nice rub! I feel the breed is just so misunderstood because not everyone knows how they are treated for the 1st 2-7 years of there life while they are racing. 
I am a true diehard now and just wanted to let everyone know.lol
Thanks for listening!!


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

SO I just bought my first thoroughbred last night! I have always ridden Morgans and Qtrs until now, but the first horses I rode were thoroughbreds. He is a 6yr old 16.1HH, bay, jumper to 3 ft, and OTTB. No vices, not hot, will try to sit in your lap if he could! Getting delivered tomorrow, can't wait! AND whats more, is I got him from a woman who could no longer afford him so I got him for 500 dollars. (he needs shoes and shots). Pictures soon! or you can go to youtube.com and search for 
dean epona farms 
dean epona farms 2

So excited! )


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My best friend owns a TB who is an ex-Dressage horse. He's the sweetest guy in the world and is an absolute baby. He's awesome under saddle, too... though he's extremely sensitive.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thoroughbreds are my favorite breed. They have great endurance and some say that they are crazy, but you just got to find the right one.


----------

